
New York Experiments with a ‘Holy Grail’ to End Gridlock - satyrnein
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/05/23/new-york-city-without-cars-transportation-226927
======
satyrnein
I think the actual holy grail would be billing everyone a small amount per
road-minute spent in the zone, not a large amount for entering. If you enter
and immediately park in a garage, you're not causing congestion. If you circle
the block endlessly, you are.

(Separately, we should bill for street-parking-minute spent, but that's a
separate issue.)

Does the technology exist for this?

